# day 12 feel terrible!



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls 
well this is day 12 and am feeling terrible.   i feel in my heart that it will all be over today as feel just like I always do before period but will not give up hope just yet. 
is this just not the worst thing ever 
this is my first IVF attempt. we have decided to have 3 goes at it but God knows how I will go through this again. but guess I will somehow....
will let you know how it goes 
hope all is maybe a bit better for you guys... 
   
Pinny


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Pinny,

You are right, it is an awful feeling to go through all this.  I can really sympathies with you, I like you, had AF pains yesterday (day 12), but no AF show and the pains eased up.  

I have read that the AF type pains could actually be your womb making room to accommodate the bubs.  Not sure if that is true or not, but it does make sense logically.

This whole IF thing is daunting, whether it is your current cycle or future cycles that you are thinking about, but it's kinda like the lottery - You have to be in it to win it!  

This is my third time for IVF, and I am not sure I could go through another, but, when the time comes around, I know I will pull myself together and get on with it.  I know this because my husband will make a perfect father, I will be the doting mother, and we will be a happy family.

I am now day 13, will test tomorrow morning.  Not feeling very positive at the moment, but that's simply me trying to soften the blow in case of a negative result.

I hope all goes well and that stupid AF doesn't show up for you.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you,

Luv
Taff 
x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Pinny,

Keep positive, we all can feel like you doing, i felt like i was getting my period every day during my treatment, it,s so hard during the 2ww as you analyzing  every twinge.

I hope it it works out for you.

     

Love Lisa


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Taff Hi Lisa thanks so much for your support.... have been to the loo every 15 minutes looking for AF signs none yet but feels like it is here so will see how it goes through the day. have just made it into work as thought there is no point stewing alone at home!! And I like the womb expanding theory!! I want to be positive but scared I will be even more diasppointed and maybe should prepare for the worst... 
I know I will do another cycle as well deep down and know my DH will be such a good dad. although he is dead keen to adopt so light at the end of the tunnel whatever happens.
Good luck for tomorrow Taff!
loads of positive energy to you all   !
Pinny


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

HI Pinny,

Yeah, I have gone through more toilet tissue than all the andrex puppies!  

Lisa's experience is proof that symptoms are no guarantee of the outcome, I am hoping you will follow Lisa's footsteps!! 

As someone once said to me on this site, "prepare for the worst, but hope for the best", it's all we can really do at times like these!

I'm glad you guys have a safety net, IE adoption.  I am sure you will make fantastic parents, whichever way!!

We live in Cyprus and as far as i know, there is no adoption here to go through, so IVF is pretty much our only hope.

Let me know how you get on, you are in my thoughts!

Cheers
Taff 
x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Taff, think I will be buying shares in Andrex too to pay for all this!  
not sure what is going right now. thought I had a couple of brown spots but cramps have eased a bit now. also fairly distracted by ups and downs at work so glad I made it in. how about you? so hope all works out for you tomorrow and it´s third time lucky.    
to be honest I have not found this IVF-thing so difficult physically . thought it woudl be loads worse. had no probs with drugs and the EC was fine (even quite enjoyed the morphine!). it´s just psycholoically so hard!   especailly this constant PMT  
so much good luck tomorrow.
thinking of you.
Pinny


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for your post Pinny,

You have managed to take my mind off the whole test thing tomorrow, I am now wracking my brain to figure out where you work, "distracted by the ups and downs at work".  Is it a massage parlour -wink, wink?, or are you an elevator attendant?, no wait are you a painter and decorator?, a window cleaner? Fund Manager? I can think about this all day!!!

I agree that the worst part of IVF is the mental stress, it's so difficult to keep sane! 

So you got morphine for the EC, sounds like you pretty much enjoyed that!  They use General anaesthetic over here, better for me.  Although I do apparently say the weirdest things when waking up.  Almost every staff now knows that I am an Aquarius and to bring me coffee when I wake up!

Anyway, take care of yourself, fingers crossed for us both!!!

Taff
x


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

hi everyone
Just to say i am right there with you all. It is none stop cramping right now... and checking all the time. Butterflies in my stomach... and concentration at work awful.

Really praying for us all -     - i hope this is our week!!!

all the best     

xxx


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

HI Simone, Are you testing too this week?  What day are you on Simone?  Best of luck to you sweetie!!!

Girls, I can honestly promise that I will not check for AF for the next half at least, (that's only coz it takes me that long to walk home from here)!

Hope AF stays away from us all for at least 9 months anyway!!!

Luv 
Taff
x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Taff and Simone!
I have not checked for 20 minutes!!
Wish I could tell you I was a fund manager but unfortunately not that well paid! Will not spoil your images though and tell you the less than glamorous truth of the matter....
wishing us all best of luck
no cramps for at least 45 minutes.... but is this good or bad? who knows??
am thinking of all the nice things I can do if it is negative - drink lots of expensive wine, go to serious aerobics classes again, spend a few months medication free and at least ttc normal way a few times (fun even if almost hopelesss...!) 
with love and     and thinking of you 
Pinny


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

HIya Pinny and Simone,

Wish I had good news, but we took a HPT this morning which was negative.  What happened to third time lucky eh!  

Feel so sorry for my husband, will I ever be able to show him a positive instead of a negative? I'm hopeless.

Gonna call my doc soon, to give him the bad news too, crap patient aren't I!

Luv
taff
x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Taff,
So sorry sweetie....  have just posted you tearful reply on the other string. please read it! but basically just want to say sorry and you really are not crap!!! Your husband loves you very much whatever the failures of your plumbing system!! 
Let us know what the doc says. Chances are we´ll all be on the board again in a few months!!! Like rolling a dice and isn´t often you get a six.... But eventually one comes up.
Pinny


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya Pinny,

Firstly, thanks for being there!  You have made me focus on the problem rather than just crying about it, I really appreciate it with all my heart!  Your kind words have helped, you are so sweet.

I have just called my doc and he pretty much told me off for doing a HPT at day 10 post ET, rather than a Quantitative Blood test at day 10 post ET.  He asked if AF had turned up or symptoms that it is due, and I told him that I had the pains on Monday morning, but basically nothing since.  He also asked if my breasts were still swollen, and I told him that they are still swollen and a tad tender.  He suggests me going for a blood test, so I will go tomorrow.  He says he had another lady who on day 10 did a HPT and it was negative, but the HPT only shows units over 50, he said the lady went for a blood test, the result was 17, couple of days later, she was well over 50 and very pregnant.

I still do not hold out much hope though, but at least I will be sure.

Anyway, enough about me, being very selfish today.  How are you??  Have the cramps gone away??  

Luv 
Taff
x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Taff! I´m so pleased the doctor said that. As you have no AF I think you have as much hope as you did yesterday! In fact more as still no AF!
I am not a doctor but wonder why the tests dates are so different. I had EC on 9.2 and ET 11.2 and they have told me to test on the 1st March (pee test first) which is a lot later than most people. I think it is v likely I will know before then ie. that AF will probably come early but like you I am still hopeful!
I had crampy period pains before I went to bed last night bt they have gone now... feel quite normal except for a constant headache - which could be AF related or stress related. Am now stressing symptoms have gone away...Another horrid thing is I am covered in teenage spots! One right at end of nose too. Not v attractive.
My AF is normally very regular so expecting it any minute all the time. So hard to concentrate on anything else. Still am about to go off to work anyway....
And you are not being selfish!!!! If this is not the time to cry about our own problems and feelingsthen I don´t know when we can!!!
Good luck with test tomorrow. WIll keep youposted on my cramps!
Pinny


----------



## pennycat (Feb 21, 2005)

Morning Taff, Pinny and Simone

I can see you are all having very difficult times and I send you my love and thoughts...look after yourselves


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

HI Pinny,

Yeah, will see what tomorrow holds, generally get the results about an hour after the test, so we'll see. I also had EC 09/02, but I think the dates differ thereon, as mine grew to blasts, but I could be  probably am wrong.

I am glad to hear that your cramps have gone off. Do you normally get any other symptoms before AF? Do you normally get spots prior to AF appearing? Perhaps the cramps going off is a good sign?

Pennycat, thanks for your note, the 2WW is a horrible time isn't it!

Cheers,
Taff
x


----------



## dreamofbaby (Feb 8, 2005)

This wait is a nightmare!  I am so glad I am not the only one losing my mind!!!!!!!!

I have also had cramps on and off almost since the beginning.  Today they really feel like AF pains though!  It's strange coz I dont usually get cramps before AF.  I usually get AF and then get cramps!

Anyuway, the knocker checking is driving me nuts1
Hang in there girls we are almost there!!!
Trace


----------



## DMK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi girls

Trace - checking your knockers! thats a new one on me - hee hee, sorry it did make me laugh, sorry probably not the right time to be laughing.

Taff I think your Doctor is right, you do seem to have tested early?

Like Pinny I had EC on 9/2 and ET 11/2 but I have been told to test on 25/2, I wonder why it is all so different. 

ARe you all on cyclogest pessaries, and did you have just 14 of them, I did and they finished last night,  Is this what eveyone else does.

This waiting is a nightmare, trying not to check knickers or knockers, that might get a funny look in this open plan office.

DMK


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya DMK

I am a bit like Trace, been checking knickers and knockers!!

I think it was to early for a HPT, but a quantitative blood test tomorrow should be pretty accurate, as it will be 15 days post EC, so we'll see.

Re. the Cyclogest, I was prescribed one packet and to start using straight after EC, twice daily.  As there are only 15 pessaries in each pack, I had a repeat prescription made up to see me through this week aswell.

Perhaps you should check with your clinic if they should/will prescribe you another pack, as i get the feeling most girls take the pessaries right up to test date, and in some circumstances, into the first part of pregnancy.

Speak to you later, 
Taff 
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck to all of you!
I've just had 2nd iui, major cramps just like last neg cycle!  Only had 2 little follies & 1 great big cyst - right ovary producing a big fat 0 again; feeling old & shrivelled!
Really hope you get the BFP that we all dream of - mine seems miles away, perhaps in the next life!!

Good luck!
Jess x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi had to laugh at knocker checking too!!  
think its definitely the right time to laugh as much as possible if we can!
I´m on pessaries - 3 per day although think this is because my hormones all over the place sometimes. I´m also takign them till test day so maybe you should check just to be safe....
decided to "work from home" in the end so I can fight this lousy headache and check knockers in peace! my real knockers have stopped aching so much now... good? bad? who knows 
I don´t normally get spots before AF. these are te worst since I was 17 but think it is the pessaries. sometimes get cramps but is always immediately before and definitely not a few days before like now. mainly they are after AF arrives like you.
of course spots and cramps not sign of BFP just here to add to my craziness and I know I just have to wait and see!
thinking of you all. good luck to all of us!!!
Pinny


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Taff - i have definitely not given up on you yet... .too many instances of neg tests on day 10 and then BFP's... it does happen! im still    for you!

Hi to everyone else! Today is another nerve racker... I have a question... during this 2ww anyone had increased need to   (sorry). The thing is its a major AF sign for me and its hit me with avengance... so not great. Anyone else??

hurry up week!
xxx


----------



## dreamofbaby (Feb 8, 2005)

Oooh, I cant put my finger on how my tummy feels!  Sort of feels AF-ish, sorta like I need a number 2!
I dont usually get AF pains before AF is due though.  Usualy come on and then get pains!!!!!!!!!!!!!

About the pesseries, I am on 2 pesseries twice a day - hence 4/day!  Also on Progynova tabs and steroids.  Has anyone heard anything about steroids during the 2ww?

Roll on Friday - Stay away AF
Hang in there gilrlies
Trace


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

How are you feeling this morning Pinny?  How are the spots and cramps??  I think the reason your knockers aren't quite so achy at the moment is due to the HCG trigger injection wearing off.  When you get your BFP ( I have faith that you will), I bet your achy jugs will come back twofold!

Jess P, good luck to you too sweetie, and it's bound to be this lifetime!!!

Thanks for your note Simone, I am not holding out much hope though, will find out in an hour.  I had a really horny dream about my husband last week!!  That's all I have to say about that! 

H Trace, seems like you are taking a lot of post ET medication, I was prescribed aspiring, cylcogest and folic acid only.  You must be rattling!!

Hope AF stays away from you all!!!

Will know my result in an hour, and I will undoubtedly have a glass of wine or two tonight!

Cheers girls, 

Luv
Taff
x


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Taff - im rooting for you !!!!!!    !!!!!!! Good Luck hun - may the baby force be with you!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Taff.... really hope so much its positive for you....
Pinny


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi girls.
I wish you all the luck in the next couple of days  .
I too had FET 18.02. and are due to test this Sunday. Im sure my AF is going to show its ugly head as usual. I feel slightly crampy now and then.
This is my 3rd attempt of IVF. I dont know whether to test early or not using First Response Early, what do you think?

Baby dust to us all.  


Woodsy


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck to all of you!  


Think you're all doing so brilliantly not having a sneaky early test!! That bloody first response advert keeps appearing &  I only had my iui basting on tue 22nd & still feel like I ought to rush out & buy one so i can be poised ready to pee at 1st opportunity!!

Seems from reading tons of these posts on lots of different threads that you always get AF symptoms even with a BFP - so don't give up hope - don't know if I ought to say that, don't want to give false hope aaaghh! This is so tricky!

Keep us posted - love reading BFPs, gives us all hope!

Jess x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, well my ET was 11th Feb but clinic do not want me to test until 1st March (don´t ask me why). So am in a huge dilemma as well. Test early or not?  When would it be accurate? 
Think I will TRY and wait. Reasoning goes a bit like this... I expect AF will be along any minute which will be a result anyway. 
I would not 100% believe a negative without AF until proper test and would just depress me until the test. 
SOOO maybe we should all be brave and just put ourselves through one proper test rather than several... Get it over with in one go. Easier said than done though....
Am still felling PMTish and crampy although not as bad today which makes me worry as well! But still expect AF every second....
Know what you mean Jess - hope is good in a way but then false hope even worse maybe? 
What am I talking about? Is all too awful whatever we do. 
Think we are all amazing doing this without going completely potty. Am amazed I have not had full breakdown. Might come after BPN though...
Thinking of you all. I am so pleased we can all talk about these things to each other, makes it so much easier.
Look after yourselves.
Pinny


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Pinny - i ditto everything you have just said!

Im waiting for the fat lady to sing ..and if she doesn't then i will test...!

Suprised they make you wait till 1st March to test - i had transfer on valentines and was told to test today.

Anyway     !!!

xxx


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Simone

I had a FET on Valentines Day and I am not due to go back to the clinic for a test until the 3rd march.

The wait is driving me mad although af isnt due until Sunday.

Can I ask - did you have medicated or natural FET?

thanks

susie


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Morning Girls,

I just want to say firstly, thank you to you all from the bottom of my heart. You girls gave me encouragement, support and friendship when I needed it, and I hope I can do the same for you.

OK, the bad news is I didn't drink my bottle of wine last night, the good news is I didn't drink it because our blood test came back *POSITIVE!!*. I am pretty much still in shock, and I keep having to look at the paper to see the result.

I am here to tell you, that even though a lot of you are getting AF type pains, it doesn't mean it's all over. I got really bad ones yesterday morning and I was so convinced it was all over, that I popped in a tampon (TMI sorry) and wouldn't even go into the lab to pick up the result. My husband went in to get it and was suitably stunned!

I am still getting AFish type pains, but it does feel more like trapped wind/wanting to drop some friends off at the pool (I mean a No.2). Doc says it is natural to feel like this, as long as there is no or little blood, we are cool!

Trace, I know you got a negative HPT this morning, but please do not give up hope! I have already posted to you on Ask a Nurse, got my fingers crossed for you!

Simone, thanks for all your positive vibes, I think they worked!!! Have you tested yet?? Hoping AF stays away!

Pinny, You have been so supportive, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart, you believed in me when I didn't. If I have learned anything from the past couple of days, it is to listen to your clinic, don't test until they tell you to and also do it in the manner prescribed! I put myself and my husband, through a torturous 24 hours, cried my eyes out to you guys for no reason whatsoever. Your AF symptoms have been on and off since Monday haven't they, perhaps there is a reason AF hasn't shown up yet though

Woodsy, I would suggest not to test early! Again, AF pains don't mean anything, Lisa who got a BFP had AF pains throughout 2WW, so try and stay positive. Good luck!

Jess P, You are right, we are all different and we can't really read too much into anything. You can buy the tests, but don't use them until you are ready, gonna send the  around your house!

Susie, good luck for 3rd March dearie! Stay sane and positive.

Again girls, I am blubbing! I can't believe that I am gonna be a mommy after all this time waiting. I actually had a dream on Wednesday night that I was pushing a pram around, but instead of a baby it was a tumour with a pink hat on. Last night I dreamt there was a baby in the pram !

From the bottom of my heart, I truly want to thank you all, I wouldn't have kept my sanity without you, and I hope that I can return the support and be there for you guys.

Luv always,

A very shocked, tearful, but happy Taff
x


----------



## simone (Nov 1, 2004)

TAFF - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEEEEE      !Im so happy for you! Its so nice to finally see a positive result. here's wishing you the happiest and healthies pregnancy!!
and don't worry about the wine.... look at all the women who have no clue about being pregnant until much later and what they get up too!

reall happy for you!  

me - no   haven't tested yet (haven't bought one yet) - i am waiting till weekend so i don't have to be at work with any of the emotions that will come with a neg or even pos!

take care and keep us updated as you go along!!!
xxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Taff,

I am sooooo  pleased for you.

Look after yourself.

Love Lisa


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Taff             
When I read your message I nearly started to cry for you darling. You have gave me hope sweety.

I wish you all the luck in the world. WELL DONE FOR NOT GIVING UP!!!!!!!

Please stay in touch.

Love

Woodsy


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hiya Simone,

Thanks for that, even the receptionist and technician at the lab were crying, they had seen us come in so many times for the same test and subsequent negative result, that they were waiting for us to come back to advise the good news.

We will go back on Saturday for another blood test to check the HCG levels and make sure they are rising ok.  Am keeping my fingers crossed, that everything is ok.

That's a good idea waiting until the weekend, as you say, it's difficult to focus and concentrate on anything else whilst going through this.  Am praying we both get good news over the weekend!

Luv
Taff 
x


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Lisa and Woodsy,

Thanks for your notes, I was beginning to think I would never be able to say "I am with child"!

Luv
Taff
x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Taff,            
I am so please I too feel weepy reading your posts. I had blasts put back on the 15 and I know it is supposed to give you better odds so when I originally read your post about negative result I felt so disappointed for both of us, you for the reality and me for my lost hope. I have been having AF pains on and off throughout 2ww and am due to test this weekend. Had really sharp pains this morning which I fear don't bode well. I am trying to remain positive but it is getting too close and am on constant knicker watch... the trouble is my periods are often late due to PCO so it is no help... don't know if the drugs should regulate them more. 
I was so positive last night and even felt a little sick... probably in my mind or the anticipation... as much as you tell yourself not to analyse every twinge it is nigh on imposiible.
Anyway am over the moon for you.      
Best wishes Claire L


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Claire,

i had constant af pains throughout my 2ww and still getting them,

Keep positive,

love Lisa


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hyia Claire,

I just want to echo what Lisa has said, I too am getting pains and felt a tad gaggy since the beggining of the week.  I had sharp pains a last Thursday (8 days post EC) and sharp pains Monday (12 days post EC) and AF pains on and off most of the time.

Don't give up, please stay hopeful and I hope to be over the moon for you too soon!!!

Cheers
Taff x


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Claire,
I had FET on 18 feb. I was told to test this Sunday. I had 2 blastocysts put back. They told me they were average quality. I just hope the little ones were healthy enough to take.

When did they tell you to test?

Woodsy


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi sweetpea,
Im fine just feels like AF is going to come any minute though.  How are you?

Woodsy


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Woodsy

I have tried to reply to your message but the system wont let me.

I hope you are feeling okay and I'm sending loads of good luck for your test on Sunday.

take care

susie


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hiya Taff

What great news!!!  You must be ecstatic.

Now all you have to do is really enjoy your pregnancy.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

susiexx


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi woodsey
I was told the earliest I could test was today as they count the usual transfer day  (2dp e/c) as day 1 as that is when most people have them transfered. I am at my mums today and have been since wednesday as we are having an extension built and they have turned the electric off. Not very helpful ... but necessary I guess.   I am going home today but clinic said test should be first thing in the morning so will wait until then. I don't want to do it at all as my boobs seem not to hurt as much as they did so I am worried this is a bad sign... also stressed myself out as I bought Zita West book yesterday (bit late!!) and she said the smoother the transfer the better the chance of success... well my transfer was anything but smooth.... feeling depressed to tell you the truth   need to get those   back. I have still kept talking to my embies.. willing them on but it is hard when you have no symptons.
Claire L x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Claire,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for testing tommorrow.

I hope your dreams come true.


  

Love Lisa


----------



## taff (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Susie, thanks for your note.  The lab confirmed that my HCG numbers are doubling, so I am more reassured now and am determined to enjoy!

Good luck to all you girls testing soon, positive vibes coming your way!!! 

Pinny, where are you Pinny?  Hoping you are still AF free!!!!!!!!!

Luv to all,
Taff
x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi girls, I have posted on the general 2ww thread BUT i think it is a   if you read my post  you will understand my aprehension.. All I can say is that I tested this morning with clearblue one step as provided by the clinic and there was two beautiful blue lines.. I so want to believe it is true, like everyone we put so much into this emotionally and physically.
Best of luck to everyone else.
Claire L x


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Taff! I am sooooo happy for you!! 
You have been through so much and deserve this positive more than anything! Sorry not to reply sooner... my husband took me far far away this weekend, well away from wee-sticks, TV, the internet even... we reckoned is was best just to wait for test day. was the best thing to do as had a lovely time and almost forgot this for a while. but test day is is here now...! am so scared but I expect I will be OK if it is negative. it probably will be - is my first IVF attempt (well, the first one was stopped half way through) and I have not been lucky in this so far so....
No AF so far, but all sypmtoms have gone. no pains, no headaches, no knocker-soreness, no constipation!!! nothing... and today is day 19. 
so here goes. off for test. will let you know later today. 
how are you feeling?
let me know and be in touch. 
Pinny


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Pinny - I have been following your posts on this thread and have everything crossed for you!  Good luck!!
Jxxx


----------



## Pinny (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Jed, Hi Taff, Hi Simone and everyone,

I had a  !!!!!!!!
I can´t believe it!!
In fact really I don´t, think it must be a mistake of some kind.
Know this is not the end of the road yet - but am sooo happy today!!!! Just afraid to believe it just yet. My DH is still in shock. Think it is the first time he has been able to stop worrying about me and think about what this could really mean!!

Good luck to all of you with the  . 
It is an awful time, and I was so happy to find this site to help me through. You are all so lovely. I hope you all get your BFPs.

   
Pinny


----------



## SwedenSam (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats to your  !

Take care! 

Love

SwedenSam!


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

YAY!!! I'm so happy for you Pinny, it really gives the rest of us a boost to hear good news like that.  Congratulations to you both and enjoy!
All the best
Jxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

MAJOR CONGRATS


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

wey heyyyyyyy        
So pleased for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Pinny,    

Wow I read this thread a while back, just came across it again CONGRATULATIONS what great news. 

Love Hx


----------

